# Garmin Fish finder problems



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Does it have a high speed transducer?


----------



## WildMagill (Apr 30, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Does it have a high speed transducer?


I’m not sure it has the one that came with it. Is it normal to have to buy a transducer for high speed. My max speed is around 25mph.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

See if you can find a part number on it anywhere and then reach out to garmin.

On some of the lower priced units a high speed is not available or if it is it is optional.

I would call garmin and hsve a chat with their support department.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Make sure unit scroll speed is set at max, gain is up if adjustable and range set to auto. You can try setting it to a manual range like 5 or 10' and see if that help. Try lowering transducer a 1/4" or so. It is also possible that with the lower priced units, the processor speed is slower than the higher end units and they cannot translate the data fast enough when running. That is definitely the case with down scan/down vu/HD down imaging.

Move the transducer to a different location. Even better would be in the inside the hull epoxied in place if your hull is solid glass and not cored. I can read depth up to 40mph in 2' of water shooting through my hull.


----------

